# Trailer Inspection Stickers Coming Soon!



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Have you seen this? 4501 pounds or greater and you'll be in line to have another toy inspected by the great state of Texas. Be advised!

http://tablet.olivesoftware.com/Oli...edArticle.aspx?href=HHC/2015/03/05&id=Ar02601


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

**** legislators must dream about new ways to tax us. This law needs to be repealed, contact your rep!
Vehicle inspection stations are not set up to handle this. There is no way I am going to let some kid working there to take off with my rig on a safety check.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Don't know what the fine is going to be for not having my trailer registered, but whatever it is, it's got to be cheaper than trying to keep the brake system working.

Revenue generation pure and simple


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Its not new


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

X2 paragod. But this law is mostly catered toward big goose neck trailers. In most cases bay boat trailers are exempt. Whether it be because they assume it's less than 4500# or because they just don't care doesn't matter to me but it hasn't affected me yet.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

Run_aground12 said:


> X2 paragod. But this law is mostly catered toward big goose neck trailers. In most cases bay boat trailers are exempt. Whether it be because they assume it's less than 4500# or because they just don't care doesn't matter to me but it hasn't affected me yet.


No trailer is exempt from the weight classification. ANY trailer over 4500 lbs. is required to be inspected and is also required to have brakes.

One of those he said, she said laws.

http://dps.texas.gov/RSD/VI/inspection/inspectionCriteria.aspx


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

I guess I should've said overlooked rather than exempt. Poor word choice on my part.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

We have been given a pass for 15 + years. Given some of the junk out there and the number of down trailers on the side of the road I will pay my $7.00 and take 5 minutes to get this done. I did it two days ago and it took less than 5 minutes. Lights check, see the LED indicator on my break away switch, print report, swipe card and go. Long long overdue in my opinion....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The difference is now, you cannot get your license renewed without it being inspected.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*weight ratings*

Most double axle boat trailers have two axles with a rating of 3500 pounds each. The trailer manufacture puts a labeled sticker on the trailer and it shows the max weight rating. 
My double axle trailer shows a max weight rating on the trailer and the registration shows the same 3500 max weight. There is no safety inspection or trailer brakes required since its rated under 4500 pounds.

The newer trucks have really gained in the max combined weight ratings.
For bigger trailers the max weight capacity of the truck and trailer are to be added together. If this adds up to be over 26000 pounds you also have to have a cdl. My truck is rated for 11,500, and the trailer is rated for 15680 for a total combined weight of 27,180 pounds. The dumb thing about this is the F350 truck is not a big enough truck to even take the cdl driving portion of the cdl test.

The trailer manufacture sets the weight rating on trailers. They can and will change or deregulate the rating to get you under either the 4500 rating or the 26,000 rating.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

There are two classifications of Class A. Commerical and NON Commercial. You can obtain a Class A with the use of a 1 ton and goose neck trailer (26,001 GVWR or greater). You cannot however run that configuration for hire or commercial use if it is a NON commercial endorsement.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*What about all the Wide Load Boat Trailers??*

Anything over 102" which is 8'6" is considered a Wide Load and requires a permit.

How many folks with 9 ft. + beam boats have been running up and down the road without a permit??

Pretty sure these would also fall under the 4501 & over GVWR rating also..

Sure am glad i have a litle boat and single axle trailer nowadays..

I will betcha that the same DPS guys sitting at Speedy Stop in POC looking for crossed safety chains will be looking at all this stuff also..

The law has actually been ineffect since 2009..

Good luck everybody,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Fisher Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

They will run the plates and check the GVWR and if its over 4101 lbs then they will see if it has and inspection. Lower the GVWR then it will not need an inspection.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

According to federal law, anything outside of 102" that is safety related (i.e. securement, mirrors, etc.) are exempt from the 102" max width guideline. That's why you see tow mirrors on most trucks now that exceed 102" most of the time. This applies in Texas as well.

If a boat has a beam of more than 102", then technically you are required to have a permit, however as some already stated, it is mostly overlooked since it's for recreational use. I had a 23' Haynie Cat and never had one issue with DOT or city police.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

A 9 ft beam draws little attention, anything bigger and you better be squared away, however like stated anything over 8 1/2 ft requires a permit, and in the off chance that you are stopped, not only will you get a pricey ticket, you will also be parked until you obtain one, and you have to have a bond on file with txdot before you can get a permit.....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

easoutdoors said:


> Most double axle boat trailers have two axles with a rating of 3500 pounds each. The trailer manufacture puts a labeled sticker on the trailer and it shows the max weight rating.
> My double axle trailer shows a max weight rating on the trailer and the registration shows the same 3500 max weight. There is no safety inspection or trailer brakes required since its rated under 4500 pounds.
> 
> The newer trucks have really gained in the max combined weight ratings.
> ...


That is not how the law applies. The 26000 gvwr applies to the tow vehicle, not the combined weight.

My Ram 3500 has a rating of 14,000 and my RV is 23,000, but I am exempt.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> That is not how the law applies. The 26000 gvwr applies to the tow vehicle, not the combined weight.
> 
> My Ram 3500 has a rating of 14,000 and my RV is 23,000, but I am exempt.


Wrong. It is absolutely combined weight. 
You are exempt because you are hauling personal not commercial.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

easoutdoors said:


> Most double axle boat trailers have two axles with a rating of 3500 pounds each. The trailer manufacture puts a labeled sticker on the trailer and it shows the max weight rating.
> My double axle trailer shows a max weight rating on the trailer and the registration shows the same 3500 max weight. There is no safety inspection or trailer brakes required since its rated under 4500 pounds.
> 
> The newer trucks have really gained in the max combined weight ratings.
> ...


I took my CDL test in a 97 single wheel f350 with a 20ft gooseneck.....
if it's commercial you can take the CDL test.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mine says 4200 gross capacity, do I need inspection?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

You can get a cdl with a 1 ton and gooseneck but what you can't get is the AIR BRAKE classification. You have class B which is straight truck, class A with is truck and trailer, and class A with air brakes. You also have endorsements ie: hazmat, tank, X (hazmat tank combo), passenger (buses) and doubles and triples. A CDL isn't required when operating personal equipment but the laws still apply, overweight/width/length etc regardless of classification or whether they're applied by law enforcement.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Mine says 4200 gross capacity, do I need inspection?


Um....for you yes...

(Dude 4200 is less thaN 4500)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Um....for you yes...
> 
> (Dude 4200 is less thaN 4500)


Only asking because the renewal notice on both my trailers tell me i need it.:walkingsm


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> **** legislators must dream about new ways to tax us. This law needs to be repealed, contact your rep!
> Vehicle inspection stations are not set up to handle this. There is no way I am going to let some kid working there to take off with my rig on a safety check.


The law has been in place for several years.
It just hasn't been enforced very well, and now an inspection will be required before renewing your registration on non-exempt trailers.
And what inspection station do you go to where some kid is doing the inspections?
And why would he need to "take off with your rig" to check the lights on your trailer?



sgrem said:


> We have been given a pass for 15 + years. Given some of the junk out there and the number of down trailers on the side of the road I will pay my $7.00 and take 5 minutes to get this done. I did it two days ago and it took less than 5 minutes. Lights check, see the LED indicator on my break away switch, print report, swipe card and go. Long long overdue in my opinion....


All of my trailers that I currently own are exempt from inspection requirements, but I agree with you.
Hopefully this will help to get some of the unsafe trailers off of the public highways.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Wrong. It is absolutely combined weight.
> You are exempt because you are hauling personal not commercial.


Neither are correct. You ARE required to have class A drivers license with the combo you are running (>26,001 lbs.) Not a commercial A but a standard A. This is law but plenty of people still operate that configuration with a class C. It just takes one officer on the wrong day to prove you wrong.


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

http://dps.texas.gov/DriverLicense/dlClasses.htm

I stand corrected on the RV exemption. I apologize.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Good on ya for circling back....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

"Neither are correct. You ARE required to have class A drivers license with the combo you are running (>26,001 lbs.) Not a commercial A but a standard A. This is law but plenty of people still operate that configuration with a class C. It just takes one officer on the wrong day to prove you wrong. "
*Read the law closer.
*
Class c says if the tow vehicle is* less than 26,001* GVWR it may tow anything not listed under class B or A.

Class b or A both say the tow vehicle MUST have a GVWR *over 26,001.*

The reason I understand this law is I got ticketed by a trooper and went before the JP and won the case based on the law. The GVWR of the tow vehicle is the trigger for needing a class B or A license.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dtrojcak said:


> The law has been in place for several years.
> It just hasn't been enforced very well, and now an inspection will be required before renewing your registration on non-exempt trailers.
> And what inspection station do you go to where some kid is doing the inspections?
> And why would he need to "take off with your rig" to check the lights on your trailer?
> ...


The same reason they take my truck for a spin, to check the brakes.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

So let me get this straight if your trailer is rated for over 4500#s you need brakes and inspection?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

wow, and just think of the confusion else where!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

ak said:


> So let me get this straight if your trailer is rated for over 4500#s you need brakes and inspection?


Yep, always been a requirement, it just wasn't enforced very often. 
Now it's a prerequisite to renewing your tags.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Ok well mine is 3500 so that means I don't have to get inspection?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You will find a few Troopers that do not understand the law. Probably best to print a copy and keep it handy to show them if you get stopped.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

New trailer is 4400lbs. No inspection required


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Give it a month or so and you'll probably find local law enforcement and DPS hanging out at boat ramps with a box of doughnuts and a cup of coffee...and a full book of citations. It'll be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Deano777 (Aug 10, 2013)

*No inspection on 3500*



ak said:


> Ok well mine is 3500 so that means I don't have to get inspection?


Just renewed my tag on my 2008 Coastline Gross Wt: 3500. NO INSPECTION REQUIRED TO GET NEW TAG.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whew, I am cutting it too close!
For many years, my tandem axle boat trailer tags have been paid for a licensed gross weight of 3100 pounds. By adding all book weights together, I believe that is very accurate. However, I have never had it on a scale. Now, the manufacturers specification plate attached to the tongue says gross 4500 exactly! It evens breaks it down and says 2250 per axle. If I read the law correctly, inspection required for _over_ 4500? 
Any DPS or LEO's willing to make an educated guess?


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's what they look like. Mine from last year.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

captnickm said:


> Here's what they look like. Mine from last year.


As of March 1 2015 no more stickers like that.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Whew, I am cutting it too close!
> For many years, my tandem axle boat trailer tags have been paid for a licensed gross weight of 3100 pounds. By adding all book weights together, I believe that is very accurate. However, I have never had it on a scale. Now, the manufacturers specification plate attached to the tongue says gross 4500 exactly! It evens breaks it down and says 2250 per axle. If I read the law correctly, inspection required for _over_ 4500?
> Any DPS or LEO's willing to make an educated guess?


I'm not DPS or LEO, but I know how to google, lol. 
TxDPS website says 4500 or less are exempt. 
You don't need an inspection.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dtrojcak said:


> I'm not DPS or LEO, but I know how to google, lol.
> TxDPS website says 4500 or less are exempt.
> You don't need an inspection.


I agree with you but can't find it worded as clearly as your post. 
I find: "Trailers with a gross weight exceeding 4,500 lbs. must pass an annual safety inspection."
I think it means the same thing, but not all people read the English language the same way.
On the side of the highway a cop could say "The law says 4500 and your trailer says 4500."
I will do more Googling.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I agree with you but can't find it worded as clearly as your post.
> I find: "Trailers with a gross weight exceeding 4,500 lbs. must pass an annual safety inspection."
> I think it means the same thing, but not all people read the English language the same way.
> On the side of the highway a cop could say "The law says 4500 and your trailer says 4500."
> I will do more Googling.


I'm away from laptop right now, but I'm almost positive I saw 4500 or less is exempt.

Either way, you are exactly 4500. You are not exceeding 4500. 
On the side of highway, the cop can say whatever he wants. It doesn't mean it's correct.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

548.052. VEHICLES NOT SUBJECT TO INSPECTION
(3) a trailer, semitrailer, pole trailer, or mobile home having an actual gross weight *or* registered gross weight of 4,500 pounds or less;

I take this to mean that the manufacturer's tag doesn't mean anything. That may not make a difference if the LEO who's wanting to write you a ticket though. May be best to talk with the judge or DA about it rather than argue your case on the side of the road.

I have learned four things since all this started: 
1. You will probably won't get the Mfg'r to change the tag. (shouldn't matter anyway)
2. I'm told you can adjust the registered weight, but you should bring proof. This makes sense if I wanted to permanently carry my kayak or alligator pool floaty on my tandem axel trailer. I have not tried this myself yet.
3. If you bought a trailer/boat new, it was most likely registered for the GVWR on the tag and not the actual weight of the rig. Some boat dealers (well at least one anyway) ordered trailers that have a trailer GWVR tag above 4500lbs, but ordered them without breaks. If the dealer took care of the initial registration (as in my case), they used the GWVR on the trailer tag and not the weight of the rig. So your rig is less than 4500lbs but registered for over that.
4. Trailer breaks are expensive ($1K) and you really don't want them unless you really need them.

Because of *OR* in section 3 of 548.052, you have to be registered for equal to or less than and be actually equal to or less than 4500lbs both to avoid inspection & breaks.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thanks to all.
I feel comfortable about not needing an inspection.
The manufacturers tag states 4500# exactly, and I don't expect them to lower it.
For the 15 years I have owned this rig, it has been licensed at 3100#, which I think would be accurate on a scale. 
It has surge brakes and is tandem axle.
I would prefer not to inspect it, mainly because I don't use the trailer much at all. The boat hangs at Lake Livingston in a lift, and is brought home to Houston once a year for maintenance.
A huge majority of boats the weight of mine are on single axle trailers I believe.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> 548.052. VEHICLES NOT SUBJECT TO INSPECTION
> (3) a trailer, semitrailer, pole trailer, or mobile home having an actual gross weight *or* registered gross weight of 4,500 pounds or less;
> 
> I take this to mean that the manufacturer's tag doesn't mean anything. That may not make a difference if the LEO who's wanting to write you a ticket though. May be best to talk with the judge or DA about it rather than argue your case on the side of the road.
> ...


I agree with everything you said except for #4. 
Once you pull a trailer with brakes, you'll notice the difference without them, even if you are less than 4500#. 
I can stop my 32' with brakes loaded with 14 round bales easier/safer than my 16' without brakes loaded with a 3000# jeep on it. 
Some other states have lower weight requirements than Texas. It would actually be a good thing to have brakes on all those 2000#+ trailers, but that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dtrojcak said:


> I agree with everything you said except for #4.
> Once you pull a trailer with brakes, you'll notice the difference without them, even if you are less than 4500#.
> I can stop my 32' with brakes loaded with 14 round bales easier/safer than my 16' without brakes loaded with a 3000# jeep on it.
> Some other states have lower weight requirements than Texas. It would actually be a good thing to have brakes on all those 2000#+ trailers, but that's a whole other discussion.


Agree that they are good, problem is, on boat trailers in salt water they do not work long without LOTS of maintenance.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Dtrojcak said:


> It would actually be a good thing to have brakes on all those 2000#+ trailers, but that's a whole other discussion.


I can see where you are coming from but if you kept your boat trailer in a saltwater environment 365 and are constantly dunking it in the water even if you wash it off after each use those breaks are not going to last more than two season and I for one don't want to spend 1-2K every 2 years to keep the trailer breaks that I don't really need up to spec. Now a car hauler/utility trailer is a different story. just my .02


----------



## Coastline_Trailers (Dec 5, 2013)

Fisher Rick said:


> They will run the plates and check the GVWR and if its over 4101 lbs then they will see if it has and inspection. Lower the GVWR then it will not need an inspection.


Actually they GVWR has to be over 4500#

Texas State Law - 547.401-405 and 408 - "Brakes required on rear axle of trailers 4501 to 15,000 lbs if being drawn at a speed of more than 30 MPH."

www.TXDPS.state.tx.us Click on inspection and inspection criteria - states 05.06 Inspect all trailers....exceeding 4,500 pounds actual gross weight or registered weight

www.TXDMV.GOV click on trailers - manufactured trailers 
they explain it on there as well.

Please do not hesitate to call or email us if you are not sure what you are rated for ...even if it is not a Coastline Trailer we will be glad to help you out!

Office 361.785.4073 or email Tracey at [email protected]

Tight lines to ya! 
- Coastline Trailers, built by fishermen for fishermen


----------



## Coastline_Trailers (Dec 5, 2013)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> I can see where you are coming from but if you kept your boat trailer in a saltwater environment 365 and are constantly dunking it in the water even if you wash it off after each use those breaks are not going to last more than two season and I for one don't want to spend 1-2K every 2 years to keep the trailer breaks that I don't really need up to spec. Now a car hauler/utility trailer is a different story. just my .02





ak said:


> Ok well mine is 3500 so that means I don't have to get inspection?


That is correct.... you are not required to have an inspection or brakes. Most of the "common" fishing boats out in our bays are rated at 3500#.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Agree that they are good, problem is, on boat trailers in salt water they do not work long without LOTS of maintenance.





SeaIsleDweller said:


> I can see where you are coming from but if you kept your boat trailer in a saltwater environment 365 and are constantly dunking it in the water even if you wash it off after each use those breaks are not going to last more than two season and I for one don't want to spend 1-2K every 2 years to keep the trailer breaks that I don't really need up to spec. Now a car hauler/utility trailer is a different story. just my .02


I didn't think about the salt water aspect of it. 
That would be a pita.

This is gonna suck for those guys with boats that weigh more than about 4000# or so. 
Trailer will easily weigh 500-1000#. 
Add in a 4000# boat and you're over the exemption limit. 
I'm not familiar with boat weights, so I'm not sure how big of a boat would weigh that much though.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Dtrojcak said:


> I didn't think about the salt water aspect of it.
> That would be a pita.
> 
> This is gonna suck for those guys with boats that weigh more than about 4000# or so.
> ...





SeaIsleDweller said:


> I can see where you are coming from but if you kept your boat trailer in a saltwater environment 365 and are constantly dunking it in the water even if you wash it off after each use those breaks are not going to last more than two season and I for one don't want to spend 1-2K every 2 years to keep the trailer breaks that I don't really need up to spec. Now a car hauler/utility trailer is a different story. just my .02


I do not know about the life span of the drum brakes, but I have stainless disc brakes going on 6 years on one trailer with no issues at all...but I do rinse with salt away every time.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I've only used the old style drum breaks in the past can't speak for the stainless disk ones. I see it often in my neighborhood(I live on the island) that people will breaks of their trailers and leave the boat In a lift year round when they go to pull it the breaks will be locked up from the salt. Heck even leaving a grill outside will only last a few years with the salt air constantly hitting it but just part of being on the coast.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> I've only used the old style drum breaks in the past can't speak for the stainless disk ones. I see it often in my neighborhood(I live on the island) that people will breaks of their trailers and leave the boat In a lift year round when they go to pull it the breaks will be locked up from the salt. Heck even leaving a grill outside will only last a few years with the salt air constantly hitting it but just part of being on the coast.


It is certainly a harsh environment, and stainless is not a cure all, it can and will rust if left with no PM performed.

For those that rarely use their trailer, you may want to consider just getting a temporary registration for the few occasions you do need it.


----------



## Coastline_Trailers (Dec 5, 2013)

For those who fall in the 4501# and greater category we do offer brakes here at Coastline Trailers. We have three different varieties - Disc, Electric and STAINLESS!

Call or email Tracey for more information

361.785.4073 Office 
[email protected]

Get out and enjoy that nice weather while it's here! - Coastline Trailers


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I just bought a trailer,it has a Gross weight of 6,000lbs, when I went to get it transferred in my name I asked the lady at the counter and she told me she hasn't heard of trailer inspections being a requirement? I left it at that and walked out with a new registration and title transfer.

Coastline, are you in Corpus? I need some brake parts!


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

My Little Big boat said:


> I just bought a trailer,it has a Gross weight of 6,000lbs, when I went to get it transferred in my name I asked the lady at the counter and she told me she hasn't heard of trailer inspections being a requirement? I left it at that and walked out with a new registration and title transfer.
> 
> Coastline, are you in Corpus? I need some brake parts!


Did you buy it before March 1?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, bought it 3 weeks ago. My friend bought his boat last year, about April/May time frame and he had to have his inspected and has a sticker on the trailer like the one pictured.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Coastline_Trailers said:


> For those who fall in the 4501# and greater category we do offer brakes here at Coastline Trailers. We have three different varieties - Disc, Electric and STAINLESS!
> 
> Call or email Tracey for more information
> 
> ...


Electric brakes on a boat trailer?
I hope you meant electric over hydraulic...


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

My Little Big boat said:


> Yes, bought it 3 weeks ago. My friend bought his boat last year, about April/May time frame and he had to have his inspected and has a sticker on the trailer like the one pictured.


3 weeks ago was before March 1, so inspection wasn't required to register/renew. 
Trailer inspections have rarely been enforced in the past. 
The lady you spoke to wasn't very good at her job if she had never heard of trailer inspections. 
You'll need an inspection next year before you can renew your tags. 
You'll also need brakes on the rear axle in order to pass said inspection.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Been thinking about selling that money pit anyway. Another reason now.....gvwr 5200 and no brakes!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I planned on putting them on the front but guess I will have to do the rear axle instead. I have the stainless Kodiak brakes in the mail and hope they last a little while!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Dtrojcak said:


> Did you buy it before March 1?


What happens if you got before March 1st ?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

They started enforcing the inspection/brake requirement for over 4500# gvwr on March 1. If you bought or registered before then then you will have until your current registration expires. Then on reg renewal you will have to have an inspection and brakes.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> 548.052. VEHICLES NOT SUBJECT TO INSPECTION
> (3) a trailer, semitrailer, pole trailer, or mobile home having an actual gross weight *or* registered gross weight of 4,500 pounds or less;
> 
> I take this to mean that the manufacturer's tag doesn't mean anything. That may not make a difference if the LEO who's wanting to write you a ticket though. May be best to talk with the judge or DA about it rather than argue your case on the side of the road.
> ...


(They used the GWVR on the trailer tag and not the weight of the rig. So your rig is less than 4500lbs but registered for over that).

can you get it reregistered in a lower then trailer GWVR tag know the boat is less than 4500lbs. and that's the only boat I will have on it.

thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You can register it for less than the gvwr. But you better not be over and they will weigh you....the fines are incredible and they can and will shut you down right there. Too much gas/ice/gear that day will ruin your week.

But the inspection/brake requirement will be greater of the two....which will be the gvwr manufacturers tag. If it is over 4500# go do it.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

bowhunt said:


> What happens if you got before March 1st ?


The new rules took effect on March 1, 2015.


----------



## Deuces2001 (Mar 17, 2015)

What about RV's that are set up permanently but on occasion, and I do mean on occasion, are taken out on the road. I must clarify, maybe, maybe, one time in a year. I think I know what the answers will be but I must say that they need set up an on location inspection for these situations.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not a new rule at all. Been the rule for decades. They just now actively enforcing in. Bout time actually with all the junk out there.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

talk to the DPS yesterday she said I can de-rate my trailer and re-register it for less than the GVWR, so I'm going put every thing in it that I use when I take it out and get it to the weight station and get her re-weighted.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That will derate the registration and save you some there (they charge by capacity etc). 
BUT - as I keep saying the inspection/brake requirement goes by the higher of the two. Only the manufacturer can derated the gvwr. You cannot derate the gvwr at the registration office.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

sgrem said:


> That will derate the registration and save you some there (they charge by capacity etc).
> BUT - as I keep saying the inspection/brake requirement goes by the higher of the two. Only the manufacturer can derated the gvwr. You cannot derate the gvwr at the registration office.


not what they told me, she said I just wont be able to carry more then what its we registrar it for that's coming from DPS.:walkingsm


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

I called the DPS & TX department of motor vehicles too (Austin and Houston offices) and got the same story from everyone. Actual and Registered is all that matters. They won't let you register it for more than the GVWR but less, sure. One actually recommended removing the tag and using the registration paper work.

I don't think I phrased my questions to get the response I wanted. If someone happens upon someone at DPS or TMV that says contrary, please get their name and number.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I talked to the DPS office in Montgomery county Conroe.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Deuces2001 said:


> What about RV's that are set up permanently but on occasion, and I do mean on occasion, are taken out on the road. I must clarify, maybe, maybe, one time in a year. I think I know what the answers will be but I must say that they need set up an on location inspection for these situations.


What about this?


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

pipeliner345 said:


> What about this?


RV's and travel trailers too even if used only once a year.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

southbay said:


> RV's and travel trailers too even if used only once a year.


I dont think they allow mobile off site inspections either, which means you will have to haul it in.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

southbay said:


> RV's and travel trailers too even if used only once a year.


Or you can just get a temporary registration and an inspection is not required.....


----------



## kellyboy (Jul 30, 2013)

Any of you boat owners out there that think their boat and trailer are actually less than they are registered for and would like to get your rigs weighed and are in the Austin area, come by and see us at Daniel Stone & Landscaping off hwy 290 near Dripping. We have certified truck scales and can stamp you a weight that you can take to the registration office. We weigh alot of the vehicles in Hays County. We charge 8$ to weigh but if you mention 2Cool we will cut that down to 4$. Be glad to help my fellow 2Cooler's out and avoid that inspection. Although I do agree with the safety aspect of inspection but don't agree with the constant taxing. Good luck and May the Fish be with You


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know of a place that does trailer inspections in the League City/Dickinson area.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Offshore Cowboy said:


> Or you can just get a temporary registration and an inspection is not required.....


Read some on that today. Didn't look like an option to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingspanner (Feb 6, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> One actually recommended removing the tag and using the registration paper work.


The tag normally has the VIN on it. The police will usually immediately impound a trailer with no VIN stamped on it, especially if it is a factory made trailer.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*3 trailers inspected today*

$7 ea. $8.50ea + regular registration fees at the tax office. Took longer to haul the trailers to town than to do the inspections. Pretty simple, basically a visual check of lights & tires. All had working brakes but they did not ask and I did not bring it up. State making the money not the inspectors.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Where did you take your trailer to get inspected?


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

22fish said:


> Where did you take your trailer to get inspected?


 A local inspection place. I asked and was told that "If they can access the online State site any inspection site can do the inspections", I can't confirm that is true or not. None of the trailers were boat trailers but I would not think that a boat trailer would be any different than the stock trailers or flatbeds I took.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

spotted123 said:


> $7 ea. $8.50ea + regular registration fees at the tax office. Took longer to haul the trailers to town than to do the inspections. Pretty simple, basically a visual check of lights & tires. All had working brakes but they did not ask and I did not bring it up. State making the money not the inspectors.


Do they put a inspection sticker on the trailer ??


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

WillieP said:


> Do they put a inspection sticker on the trailer ??


Nope, they give you a piece of paper. I laminated mine and taped it to the inside of the tool box on my car hauler.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*No Inspection Sticker*



WillieP said:


> Do they put a inspection sticker on the trailer ??


 I took the printouts to the tax office and got the registration stickers for the license plates that you usually get. They gave the inspection papers back.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats great I have 6 trailers, I just sold one or it would have been 7. They are out to rob us out of more money. I have seen some dodgy trailer on the road. And now the people who do not have dodgy trailers, will have to pay for the 1 or 2 percent that are out there on the roads.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

We are in the process of becoming a Inspection Facility for trailers. We will post once we have our registration and tech's licensed.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

EvansMarine said:


> We are in the process of becoming a Inspection Facility for trailers. We will post once we have our registration and tech's licensed.


Cool! Thanks. Keep us posted.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

22fish said:


> Cool! Thanks. Keep us posted.


Will do, personally I think its just another money game and makes you have 2 pay every year instead of two.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

EvansMarine said:


> Will do, personally I think its just another money game and makes you have 2 pay every year instead of two.


I agree just another tax is all it is.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if a trailer will pass inspection with a missing stud on a hub. Had 2 blow outs in October and tire shop ended up popping a stud on 2 different hubs. Trailer is triple axle and hubs are 6 stud - everything works, including brakes but don't want to waste time if this will automatically fail it. Current inspection ends in May 2015. Was going to replace all the hubs and bearings this winter as most of the studs are frozen requiring air wrenches to remove, but put boat in dry stack so don't need the trailer except for possible maintenance/storm removal.


----------



## KRW1 (Feb 11, 2013)

spotted123 said:


> $7 ea. $8.50ea + regular registration fees at the tax office. Took longer to haul the trailers to town than to do the inspections. Pretty simple, basically a visual check of lights & tires. All had working brakes but they did not ask and I did not bring it up. State making the money not the inspectors.


X2 Exactly....Don't forget to tip


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has hit on this yet, but if you are forced to add trailer brakes to your trailer you will also have to add a trailer brake controller!!! So you have the cost of the brakes and cost of the brake controller. I guess you could use a surge brake system but good luck backing that trailer up if you down get out and unhook the system.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

There are some surge brake couplers that have a solenoid that locks it out when the truck in in reverse so you can backup.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

grinderman said:


> Does anyone know if a trailer will pass inspection with a missing stud on a hub. Had 2 blow outs in October and tire shop ended up popping a stud on 2 different hubs. Trailer is triple axle and hubs are 6 stud - everything works, including brakes but don't want to waste time if this will automatically fail it. Current inspection ends in May 2015. Was going to replace all the hubs and bearings this winter as most of the studs are frozen requiring air wrenches to remove, but put boat in dry stack so don't need the trailer except for possible maintenance/storm removal.


YES, those broken studs will fail inspection. Just replace hubs and get it inspected before anything else goes wrong.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

southbay said:


> YES, those broken studs will fail inspection. Just replace hubs and get it inspected before anything else goes wrong.


Thanks-I figured that was the case-well I'm good for this year as registration is April but inspection is good until May, so it is currently 'inspected'. Problem is both broken studs are on the brake axles (the drums-3 axle trailer with 2 axles with brakes) and there is no way they are coming off without a complete brake rebuild. Since in a dry stack, the rush to repair diminished, so I guess I'll get all new 6 hubs, and brakes redone on the 2 axles over the summer so its good for next year's required inspection.

Thanks again


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, one thing to be thankful for in the endless money grab from the common man scheme going on is the bill to jack up...way up...vehicle registration fees died in the house.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

grinderman said:


> Does anyone know if a trailer will pass inspection with a missing stud on a hub. Had 2 blow outs in October and tire shop ended up popping a stud on 2 different hubs. Trailer is triple axle and hubs are 6 stud - everything works, including brakes but don't want to waste time if this will automatically fail it. Current inspection ends in May 2015. Was going to replace all the hubs and bearings this winter as most of the studs are frozen requiring air wrenches to remove, but put boat in dry stack so don't need the trailer except for possible maintenance/storm removal.


Dont the studs just press into the hubs? Mine do. A flat punch and a hammer seems like an easy fix.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

chumy said:


> Dont the studs just press into the hubs? Mine do. A flat punch and a hammer seems like an easy fix.


Pop a good stud out and take it to autozone They should have a pair of calipers to match it. (Just ask them to go back there and look) then buy a couple spares. Lol
Just went through it a couple weeks ago.

Little sledge and punch to knock the old one out and then put the new one in with a couple of taps, then it'll fully tighten when you put the lugs on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Cody C said:


> Pop a good stud out and take it to autozone They should have a pair of calipers to match it. (Just ask them to go back there and look) then buy a couple spares. Lol
> Just went through it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Little sledge and punch to knock the old one out and then put the new one in with a couple of taps, then it'll fully tighten when you put the lugs on
> ...


I would do that but while only 2 broke, easily 10 more could have/will the next time. They were all corroded and many warped due to heat generated just getting them off. None could be removed manually-all needed an impact wrench so to me easiest thing is to replace all the hubs and just start over so I know I can change a flat on the side of the road without needing to call a tire service again. 6 lug hubs x 6 hubs is a lot of studs to replace. But I do appreciate the advice.


----------

